# Mazinger Z vs Akatsuki



## Yōkai (Oct 31, 2009)

*VS*​​

Mazinger is transported to Narutoverse by one of his enemies, *after being reduced in size* 

DA RULZ: 

- This Mazinger is just as tall as the Big Show

- The Akatsuki somehow has full info on Mazinger, Mazinger knows shit about Akatsuki

- Akatsuki members include Team Baka, Itachi is healthier than ever, and all of them took soldier pills, Madara is banned 

- Battlefield is where Kisame fought Team Gai

Battle to death, who's gonna win?


----------



## Minh489 (Oct 31, 2009)

Does his power decrease because of his change in size?


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 1, 2009)

That's Great Mazinger's picture. 

Mazinger Z goes BURESTO FIYAAAAAA! and Akatsuki all die.


----------



## Hagen (Nov 1, 2009)

How durable is Mazinger Z? 

Maybe the change in size could affect his durability and make him vulnerable to physical attacks that otherwise would bounce on him?


----------



## Endless Mike (Nov 1, 2009)

Locard said:


> How durable is Mazinger Z?
> 
> Maybe the change in size could affect his durability and make him vulnerable to physical attacks that otherwise would bounce on him?



Or it could make him denser and thus more resilient to attacks


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 1, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Or it could make him denser and thus more resilient to attacks



just like wasp from marvel
he would also be more agile and fast


----------



## Abigail (Nov 1, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> That's Great Mazinger's picture.
> 
> Mazinger Z goes BURESTO FIYAAAAAA! and Akatsuki all die.



Why would he use Breast Fire? Akatsuki are unworthy of it.

But yeah, this is a horrid mismatch.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 2, 2009)

Locard said:


> How durable is Mazinger Z?
> 
> Maybe the change in size could affect his durability and make him vulnerable to physical attacks that otherwise would bounce on him?


CHOGOKIIIIIIN ZETTO! is CHOGOKIIIIN ZETTO! no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 2, 2009)

Minh489 said:


> Does his power decrease because of his change in size?


Naturally. Less mass, less capacity to absorb damage or pack punches, even if he's built the same

The efectiveness of his AoE attacks would decrease drastically too, ex: "rust hurricane" now would be just a "rust breath"


That been said. Akatsuki distracts Mazinger with a wave of attacks until Itachi or the Sauce get close enough and use Susano/Totsuka sword against Koji or whoever is piloting the robot, Koji down=Mazinger down


----------



## Hagen (Nov 3, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> That been said. Akatsuki distracts Mazinger with a wave of attacks until Itachi or the Sauce get close enough and use Susano/Totsuka sword against Koji or whoever is piloting the robot, Koji down=Mazinger down


Mazinger can fly, Uchihas are not getting close


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Nov 3, 2009)

also mazingers rocket punches can knock an akatsuki instantly


----------



## lambda (Nov 3, 2009)

Akatsuki has full info on Mazinger?

They use Art of Run.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 3, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> Naturally. Less mass, less capacity to absorb damage or pack punches, even if he's built the same
> 
> The efectiveness of his AoE attacks would decrease drastically too, ex: "rust hurricane" now would be just a "rust breath"
> 
> ...


Mazinger uses ROCKET PUNCH! and busts a hole in all of the Akatsuki.
Nobody in the team can so much as scratch Chogokin Z, no way.


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Nov 4, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> Mazinger uses ROCKET PUNCH! and busts a hole in all of the Akatsuki.
> Nobody in the team can so much as scratch Chogokin Z, no way.



Argh...if its classic Mazinger Z, all he needs in Missile Punch...if its Shin Mazinger, big bang punch...argh


----------



## Zetta (Nov 4, 2009)

HAHAHAHA.

Anyone who thinks the Akatsuki can even dent Chogokin Z should be flayed.


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 4, 2009)

Scrander Cutter.

Good luck even getting near Mazinger with a contraption that just happens to cut through titanium like butter flying around and attacking them. And Mazinger can still attack too - handy how the Scrander autopilots...


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 5, 2009)

^Not a good idea to put that thing on auto, since he cant fly without it 



lambda said:


> Akatsuki has full info on Mazinger?
> 
> They use Art of Run.


Only Uchihas use that technique. Rest of Akatsuki are braver than brave. Just remember Kakuzu, outnumbered like 8 to 1 and still didn't run 



Locard said:


> Mazinger can fly, Uchihas are not getting close



In that case, Pain can pin him to the ground with Shinra tensei, pull him from the sky with banjoe tenin or inmobilize him with chibaku




skiboydoggy said:


> Mazinger uses ROCKET PUNCH! and busts a hole in all of the Akatsuki.
> Nobody in the team can so much as scratch Chogokin Z, no way.


Rocket Punch huh?

Kakunazu goes harden, withstands it, probably Juugo could do it too, nor to mention the Uchiha protected with Susanos. Pain repels it. Konan and Suigetsu go all logia and are unaffected, etc

They dont need to scratch Mazinger, since the Akatsuki have full info on him, they'll try to focus in taking down Koji most likely. something a well placed genjutsu or a spiritual sword could do. And they have the means to do it, they can fool him with bunshins, Sasori could put iron sand in Mazinger's joints and restrain his moves, etc. dont underestimate prep.


----------



## lambda (Nov 5, 2009)

-Assuming they have any smarts, the Akatsuki won't stay and fight an opponent they have no chance against. And the pilder is also made in super alloy Z.

Also, that's not Mazinger Z but Shin Mazinger in your pic.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Nov 5, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> ^Not a good idea to put that thing on auto, since he cant fly without it



Like Kouji needs the Jet Scrander to win. 
Besides, who needs the Jet Scrander when he can simply you know, yell COME! GOD SCRAAAANNDDEEEEERRR! 



> Only Uchihas use that technique. Rest of Akatsuki are braver than brave. Just remember Kakuzu, outnumbered like 8 to 1 and still didn't run



And then died. 
Take the rape that Naruto dished out on him and multiply it by ten. That's the kind of devastation Mazinger Z will cause.



> In that case, Pain can pin him to the ground with Shinra tensei, pull him from the sky with banjoe tenin or inmobilize him with chibaku



Kouji goes "fuck this shit" and fires a mountain busting Koushiryoku Beam at Pain's face. Pain explodes.



> Rocket Punch huh?
> 
> Kakunazu goes harden, withstands it, probably Juugo could do it too, nor to mention the Uchiha protected with Susanos. Pain repels it. Konan and Suigetsu go all logia and are unaffected, etc



Rocket Punch can bust straight through Mechanical Beasts, who have no issue tanking everything the modern army can throw at them. Kakuzu's harden has shit on it. Besides, if all else fails, fire ONE HUNDRED ROCKET PUNCHES at them and they die.

Then Konan and Suigetsu get BURESTO FIYAAAA'd to death.



> They dont need to scratch Mazinger, since the Akatsuki have full info on him, they'll try to focus in taking down Koji most likely. something a well placed genjutsu or a spiritual sword could do. And they have the means to do it, they can fool him with bunshins, Sasori could put iron sand in Mazinger's joints and restrain his moves, etc. dont underestimate prep.



Spiritual sword needs to do physical damage to activate, can't scratch Chogokin Z. Genjutsu does nothing since even if Kouji gets caught in it, Akatsuki still can't scratch Mazinger Z, so Kouji blows everything up in his illusion.



lambda said:


> -Assuming they have any smarts, the Akatsuki won't stay and fight an opponent they have no chance against. And the pilder is also made in super alloy Z.



Akatsuki. Smart. 



> Also, that's not Mazinger Z but Shin Mazinger in your pic.



That's GREAT Mazinger. Notice the Thunder Break antenna and the V shaped Breast Burn piece.


----------



## Shodai (Nov 8, 2009)

Mazinger wins because he is a Super Robot, and fuelled by courage.

Your argument is invalid.


----------



## Lucaniel (Nov 8, 2009)

That's a badass-looking mecha.


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 8, 2009)

Shodai said:


> Mazinger wins because he is a Super Robot, and fuelled by courage.
> 
> Your argument is invalid.



Mazinger Z is fueled by HOT BLOOD, like all Super Robots.

Get it right, dammit.


----------



## Zetta (Nov 8, 2009)

Lucaniel said:


> That's a badass-looking mecha.



That's the Great Mazinger. He points his finger at things and they die.


----------



## Lucifeller (Nov 10, 2009)

Zetta said:


> That's the Great Mazinger. He points his finger at things and they *explode. Sometimes more than once.*



Fixed for you.


----------

